# Dave the Dead's teardown video



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

November 2nd was a sad day...I woke up wondering how the guys were going to take the news. It had been a fun month, but all good things must come to an end.

"Ok guys," I said, "the party is over. It's time to go back to the shed."

they obeyed.

yardhaunt2008 :: teardown08.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/yardhaunt2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/yardhaunt2008/teardown08


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dave you have got to be kidding!! That is so much fun!! Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO! I wish our props would put themselves away like that. We could have had our glass of wine SO much sooner Friday night.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great Video Dave, Thanks for putting some laughter into the saddest part of the year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, how do you keep all the big stuff from killing your grass.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Hey, how do you keep all the big stuff from killing your grass.


I don't.
I will be doing alot of re-seeding in the spring.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Krap! I didn't want to hear that. I guess I will be reseeding too.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

That's excellent. Most people don't think to bust out the camera after the fun is over.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. It just needs the theme music from Benny Hill.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

The March of the Forlorn. LOL. Nice.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahahaha that was great....thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Too funny! It looked like the bottle lady was still stirring her cauldron as she was being moved! Very imaginative!:jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ha! That was awesome! Great job on making the sad times merry.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I sure wish my props were so cooperative and well behaved! Great video.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I notice the sandman was stubbornly staying put on the roof. I guess you can cut him some slack since he's a new kid, but he better smarten up next year. Sheesh. Rookies.

I watched the video 4 times, by the way


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Totally unexpected and twisted. That's hilarious!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was good...


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

what the hell man.
you make me sick.
I swear I am going to find you...
in fact here is my 5 step plan to steal...nay...assimilate your creativity:

step 1) find you, I have already let you in on that one.
step 2) extract brain, save frontal lobe, discard the rest.
step 3) put brain in robot
step 4) enjoy prop building robot
step 5) I dunno 'bout step 5 prolly just involves alcohol plus you are obviously way 
smarter than me so I will prolly have to repeat the first 2 steps a few times

there, you should in no way be afraid if a 6'5",260lb guy in long black dickies shorts is seen in your neighborhood. 
that is all.

just awesome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

If only I would have thought of this. I could have saved myself about twelve hours of work. That was a riot, Sid!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome.
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ithurt said:


> you should in no way be afraid if a 6'5",260lb guy in long black dickies shorts is seen in your neighborhood.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh crap! I think you live at the end of my street.....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Love it! I should send my props to obedience school!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO! Very creative..I thoroughly enjoyed that. Thanks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

your too much--- ----thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for making me lol today!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Now that there is funny!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You all are laughing at the video, but imagine if you will.....

moving ALL those props one at a time, taking a pic, moving props again...taking another pic..etc, etc, etc. All the while my neighbor across the street is watching this all happen with his grandkids...the one kid who is about 4 yrs old keeps saying "hey Man, watcha doin, Man?" Granddad, is just sitting on the porch the whole time with a look of embarrased disbelief on his face....

ahhhh...good times.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL That was funny! I totally did not expect that. Thanks for the laugh 

Geeze, that must have taken forever to do!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> You all are laughing at the video, but imagine if you will.....
> 
> moving ALL those props one at a time, taking a pic, moving props again...taking another pic..etc, etc, etc. All the while my neighbor across the street is watching this all happen with his grandkids...the one kid who is about 4 yrs old keeps saying "hey Man, watcha doin, Man?" Granddad, is just sitting on the porch the whole time with a look of embarrased disbelief on his face....
> 
> ahhhh...good times.


I wish I had neighbors like you!


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

very imaginative video, I like it. I end up tearing down the same night to avoid give some people a chance to walk off with something

Tim


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I bet it was funny to watch you move each one like that.

We appreciate the effort!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hauntedyard said:


> I end up tearing down the same night to avoid give some people a chance to walk off with something
> 
> Tim


Well Tim, when ya have props that can put themselves away, just imagine how well they all team up if a vandal would happen to strike......:voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Well Tim, when ya have props that can put themselves away, just imagine how well they all team up if a vandal would happen to strike......:voorhees:


Make that your next video, Dave - a bunch of props beating the crap out of a would-be vandal


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I keep watching this and just smiling. I love that last little skull making it's way through the grass to keep up with the rest. Very entertaining!


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

too funny dave

Tim


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Totally unexpected and twisted. That's hilarious!


DITTO! Very clever and unexpected.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Cracked me up!! Now, it would be even more impressive if you could get them to go to MY shed.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks I needed that laugh Now can you train my props to listen like that. I have to say things 15 times before any thing moves. I have to keep my kids away from them they are a bad influence on my props. LOL


----------

